# Groove Tech knives?!



## Bert2368 (Feb 28, 2019)

I have never seen one quite like this.

Are they any good? It looks like someone decided to REALLY emphasize their version of "kullenschliff".


----------



## Michi (Feb 28, 2019)

I've never used that knife. But, as a general observation, if someone comes up with something extreme such as this, chances are that it is a gimmick and doesn't work as well as more conventional grinds. Otherwise, if it really were that great, there'd be lots more knives around that looked like this.


----------



## Milkman420 (Feb 28, 2019)

My glestain definitely works all other dimple knifes I’ve ever used seemed to only have cosmetic uses. I’ve never tried the Misono ux10 with dimples but I could see that one work as well. I guess I could say you get what you pay for the glestains and Misono aren’t necessarily cheap tho 175-300$


----------

